# Pan Seared Tuna with a Sesame Crust.....



## kingfisherfd2 (Feb 11, 2006)

Alright, I have been planning a little meal in my head for a week or so.  I just got some new Stainless Steel pans and wanted to give them a workout so the outcome was Really good and it was a pretty simple meal.
I cook for myself so this was for one person.  I think that it would be easy to increase the amounts for more people.

I started off by getting some white rice going in a pan.  It is the part of the meal that takes the longest amount of time so it got started first.

Next I pour some sesame seeds into a skillet and set it on medium heat.  I added some salt and pepper into it even though I could have done that after they were toasted.  Be careful with the sesame seeds as they will toast up faster then you realize.  

In a small sauce pan I put about about 4Tbl of Teriyaki sauce, the juice from a small can of pineapple rings ( I ate the rings.)  I diced up some fresh ginger root and added it in and then finely chopped some fresh chives and some cayanne pepper (to taste) put all of it on to reduce until is is reduced by about half.  

Next I cut a nice size hunk of Shaseme Grade Tuna.  I spread the sesame seeds out on a plate and pressed both sides into them.  This gave me a nice even crust on seeds on each side of the tuna steak.

In my large skillet, I poured some olive oil in the pan and let it get hot.  Then, set the timer on the oven for 4 minutes.  I hit start and set the tuna steak in the pan.  2 minutes later, I flipped it.  The sesame seeds were a nice golden crust.  2 more mins and out of the pan.  I like tuna pretty rare so that is my time schedule for it.  

Finally I laid down a bed of rice.  Placed the tuna steak on it and drizzled the still warm teriyaki glaze over the entire thing.  
It was excellent.  I don't know exact measurements because I don't use them.  

Let me know if you try it.  It is a gourmet 30 minute  meal easy.


----------



## Chopstix (Feb 11, 2006)

You might want to try this:  Seared rare tuna encrusted with cracked coriander seeds and cracked black pepper.  Amazing flavor. Top with your glaze.


----------



## Dina (Feb 11, 2006)

I'm jotting it all down Kingfisher.  We all happen to love tuna in this house but have NEVER tried fresh one.  Chicken of the Sea packages is all I get.  I will experiment with your recipe real soon.


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 12, 2006)

Sounds good!!!!  Apparently I like mine still swimming though - I can sear both sides then all four edges in under a minute  

I never thought of pineapple juice - I always use lime - you should try searing the rings beside the fish sometime, I bet they would be good.  

I enjoyed talking to you today!   

What, no picture????


----------



## Piccolina (Feb 13, 2006)

Yum, what a treat! Tuna and ginger are a match made in heaven  I like your inclusion of pineapple juice, what a neat spin I'll have to remember that one, thanks Kingfisherfd2.


----------



## kingfisherfd2 (Feb 13, 2006)

To tell the truth, I didn't take a picture because I wasn't sure how it was going to be.  I was pretty sure it was going to be ok.  Then to top that off, my camera's batteries were dead.  
I plan on making it again in the next few weeks. Maybe I will write down how much I use of everything.  I will photo that times process too.  I like doing the photo's of the process, makes me feel like I have my own cooking show.

I got the recipe for the balsamic glazed Halibut printed off yesterday. Kitchenelf and I saw the _Everyday Italian_ show that it was featured on together.  We both thought it sounded good.  I will give a review of it and let you know if I change anything in the way I make it.


----------



## kingfisherfd2 (Feb 23, 2006)

Just to let everyone know I'm going to make this again this evening.  So since kitchenelf needs photos I will shoot the whole process tonight.  Stay tuned, I'll be back in a couple hours with photos.


----------



## grumblebee (Feb 23, 2006)

This sounds amazing... I cant wait to try it!


----------



## kingfisherfd2 (Feb 23, 2006)

Alright, here we go. 
-First pic is the space that I cook in. It is about half the size of my kitchen that I just moved away from.
-Next is all of the ingredients that I need and the pots and pans that I plan on using. 
-Since the rice is going to take the longest, I started up the water with about 1Tbl of butter.
-Then I took my skillet and put it on medium heat and added sesame seeds, fresh ground pepper and sea salt. 
-Jackson always hangs out right outside the kitchen, He will venture in once I'm done and see if anything hit the floor.


----------



## kingfisherfd2 (Feb 23, 2006)

-Next thing is the Tuna steak that I got tonight at the local Harris Teeter.  5.99/# 
-I don't need to eat the whole thing so I sliced off about half to cook.  I used the long narrow piece and put the other in the fridge for another meal.
-I decided to have a glass of wine tonight while I cooked.  I only had time for 2 swallows while I was cooking but it went well with diner too.
-The Ginger and Garlic ready to chop.
-After the chopping is done.


----------



## kingfisherfd2 (Feb 23, 2006)

Well, I said that I was going to show you all the steps, but I lost some of the photos somehow.  I think if I don't give my camera enough time that it doesn't get all the photo saved.
-So this first shot is after I have added Teryaki sauce, garlic, ginger, EVOO, Pineapple juice and ground red pepper.  After it had boiled a little bit in went the chives.

Next I spread the sesame seeds out after letting them cool.  I rinsed the tuna steak and padded it mostly dry.  Then I pressed the steak into the seeds.  Until all sides had a good coating.  I had shots of this but don't know where they went.

-I put my skillet on just a little below high, added EVOO, Let it get good and hot then the tuna went into the pan.

-1 minute in I flipped it.  

a minute and 20 seconds later it was out of the pan and onto the bed of rice.  Above I stated that I cooked it one minute per side and I cooked all sides.  Well I think my pan was hotter tonight because I was done in almost half the time.

-I took the time to deglaze my pan.

After setting the tuna on the rice, I pour the glaze over the tuna and rice.  

-Diner is served.  I think the total time in the kitchen was about 40 minutes.

Last but not least a good close up of the meal.  I think the fish could have come out at about 2 mins.

Hope you enjoy this if you try it.  Hopefully the photos help.  KitchenElf, I think you would want it about half again as rare, but it was still pretty tastey.


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 23, 2006)

hey!!!  Now that's what I'm talkin' about!!!!!!!!  Nice job!  So, when are you coming back to visit?  I'll buy - you cook - and I've already got the wine!


----------



## grumblebee (Feb 24, 2006)

Whoa... that is a good looking meal! Thank you for sharing your pics... 

(and by the way, your dog is adorable!!!)


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 24, 2006)

His dog is a huge baby!!!  Lays on his tummy with his hind legs spread apart and loves it in front of my refrigerator.  If my tiny dog looks too hard at him he simply turns around and walks away.  Jackson is the sweetest dog!!!!!


----------



## kingfisherfd2 (Feb 24, 2006)

Maybe in a couple weeks I will come down and cook for you.  I'm sure that we could find something in your kitchen to through a new twist into it.  

Jackson is a great dog. I really lucked out. He is a rescue.  You would never guess it from looking at him.  He was 6 months old when I got him.  I didn't get to see him grow up, but I also didn't have to potty train, crate train or teach him to retreive.  first time I through a ball he chased it down and brought it back to me.  I did have to teach him to drop it.


----------



## grumblebee (Feb 24, 2006)

kingfisherfd2 said:
			
		

> Jackson is a great dog. I really lucked out. He is a rescue. You would never guess it from looking at him. He was 6 months old when I got him. I didn't get to see him grow up, but I also didn't have to potty train, crate train or teach him to retreive. first time I through a ball he chased it down and brought it back to me. I did have to teach him to drop it.


 
What a sweetie... I have a rescue dog. We got him when he was 9 yrs old and he is 14 now. He has made the greatest dog.. already trained and very behaved: 







I couldnt resist putting in that photo... its one of my favourites of him.  He is my sweet, giant, fluffy, old dog.. love him to bits. 

(sorry for going off topic but I love talking about pets as much as I do about cooking!)


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 25, 2006)

grumblebee - that's an adorable picture!!!!

I will be waiting for that visit kingfisher!!!


----------

